# Circuito de leds en serie



## nicodealmirante (Abr 13, 2009)

Hola, Estoy tratando de poner masomenos 100 leds en una plaqueta de 10 * 5... Los leds son de tipo bombin de 3,3 v 20 ma

Y mi pregunta era como podia hacer para no ponerle una resistencia a cada led y que tengan la mayor luz posible que puedan dar.

(Seria buenisimo si podria poner un potenciometro que regule la luz. Potenciometro al minimo Minima luz posible, Potenciometro al Maximo Maxima luz que puedan brindar..)

En caso de no poder poner el potenciometro, serian 50 leds a una resistencia y 50 leds a otra resistencia. Que resitencia me recomiendan.?

Estube leyendo otros temas pero no entiendo los calculos...


----------



## pepechip (Abr 13, 2009)

¿que tension de alimentacion vas a utilizar?


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 13, 2009)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> ¿que tension de alimentacion vas a utilizar?



Perdon me olvide de ponerlo.... 12 volt 7 amper (bateria)


----------



## pepechip (Abr 13, 2009)

tienes que agrupar los led poniendo en paralelo 33 grupos de led, y cada grupo esta formado por una serie de 3 led, 

La resistencia que tienen que tener esos 3 led es: 2v/0.02A=100 ohm.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 13, 2009)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> tienes que agrupar los led poniendo en paralelo 33 grupos de led, y cada grupo esta formado por una serie de 3 led,
> 
> La resistencia que tienen que tener esos 3 led es: 2v/0.02A=100 ohm.



El tema de los 3 leds es que pierdo mucho espacio del circuito con los conductores... no hay forma de poner menos? ya sean por ilera de 20 o algo asi? lo del potenciometro es posible?


----------



## karl (Abr 13, 2009)

por que no intentas poner tus leds en un arreglo 4 en serie (apx tus 12 volt) por 25 series en paralelo (a 20 miliamperes la serie dan un consumo de 500 miliamperes), ahora una resistencia que te de 500 miliamps a 12 volts es de 24 ohm a 6 watt (oooorale!), (ok, olvida eso, la resistencia sola te va a costar mas que los LEDs)
juega con el amperaje total de un arreglo de series (desafortunadamente tu voltaje de entrada te limita a 4 leds por serie) y busca una resistencia que no sea tan cara.

para hacer esto suma 20 miliamperes por serie (todos los LED de la serie consumen los mismos 20 milis y solo incrementan el voltaje), y ya que tengas ese dato usa la ley de OHM para determinar el valor de tu resistencia, despues multiplica volts por amperes para obtener tu wattaje.

Finalmente, un Dimmer lo puedes hacer con un oscilador al que le puedas recortar el ciclo de trabajo, como un 555, este excita un transistor que pueda controlar la corriente total (500 milis), probablemente un TIP 41 o un IRF560 sean la forma de hacerlo (nota, el ultimo es MOSFET, por lo que necesitas cuidado para no freirlo)


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 13, 2009)

1 resistencia cada 3 led. 100 o 120 ohms?

Cuanto me duraria prendido?

Como puedo hacer para que con una llave se prendan la mitad y con otra llave todos los leds?


----------



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

por seguridad vete a los 120 ohm, por brillo a los 100, en lo personal no he encontrado una caida apreciable, yo uso generalmente una resistencia de 330 ohm (por la ley del menor esfuerzo) entre los 5 y los 12 volts para hasta 3 LED del color que sean, los LED estan garantizados para durar 100000 horas,  así que un 10 o 20% de perdida no es significativo comparandolo con los focos normales.

para prenderlo con dos llaves, lo que necesitas hacer es conectar los grupos de resistencias a dos interruptores distintos, (el negativo de ambos grupos por ejemplo puede estar conectado en común, mientras que los positivos van a los dos interruptores)


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 14, 2009)

karl dijo:
			
		

> por seguridad vete a los 120 ohm, por brillo a los 100, en lo personal no he encontrado una caida apreciable, yo uso generalmente una resistencia de 330 ohm (por la ley del menor esfuerzo) entre los 5 y los 12 volts para hasta 3 LED del color que sean, los LED estan garantizados para durar 100000 horas,  así que un 10 o 20% de perdida no es significativo comparandolo con los focos normales.
> 
> para prenderlo con dos llaves, lo que necesitas hacer es conectar los grupos de resistencias a dos interruptores distintos, (el negativo de ambos grupos por ejemplo puede estar conectado en común, mientras que los positivos van a los dos interruptores)



Ok... si quiero alta luminancia 100 ohms? 

Si le quiero poner  aparte de todas las resistencias de 100 ohms, en la salida de la bateria un potenciometro para regular la luz de poca ah como si tuviera solamente la de 100 ohms como tendria que hacer?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola.
Te propongo este circuito que está basado en lo que ya te han sugerido.
Tiene un par de transistores en darlington, que sirven para atenuar el brillo de los LEDs.
Tiene un interruptor que enciende la mitad y el total de los LEDs, así como un interruptor general.

Te lo dejo el circuito para que te des una idea inicial, y puedas mejorarlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## karl (Abr 14, 2009)

basicamente me adiero a lo que dijo elaficionado.
el BD135 es un transistor cañon y cumple con el trabajo que tienes entre manos.
y el sistema de regulación se ve simple y limpio.


----------



## tuxoniano (Abr 17, 2009)

Hola!

Soy nuevo por aquí y llevaré como una hora mirando cosillas y tratando de encontrar algo relevante a mi "proyecto". 
He visto que el tema tratado aquí tiene algo/bastante que ver con mi interés y por eso os cuento lo que me gustaría hacer (os pongo el "formulario" que encontré sobre cómo pedir ayuda en el foro)

1) Tema del proyecto: LEDs

2) Descripción del proyecto: Conexión múltiple de LEDs (unos 100 más o menos) con programas variables, es decir, que se enciendan una vez una mitad, otra vez la otra, que se enciendan por filas, por ejemplo... Algo parecido a combinaciones de luces en un árbol de navidad.

4) Nivel de conocimientos de electrónica que posee: Básico, de los pocos circuitos que he hecho son por ejemplo el típico cochecito que gira para cada lado según dónde choque, el intermitente de "elaficionado"...

6) Nivel académico: 2º BCH TEC.

Sé que para lo que quiero hacer necesitaré algún tipo concreto de circuito integrado, si es que es posible realizarlo con mis pocos conocimientos. No he concretado nada sobre la tensión y la intensidad de que dispongo porque aun simplemente es un proyecto (aunque serían reducidos), y en base a si es posible o no, ir adecuándolo a las necesidades.

Si tenéis alguna idea de la mejor manera de conectar los LEDs, de qué chips utilizar y cómo usarlos, etc, me vendría de perlas 

Un saludo a todos, y de antemano, gracias


----------



## Orius (May 12, 2009)

Hola y buenas tardes a todos,

Me presento, soy nuevo por aqui y tengo un proyecto entre manos que  podeis ver a continuacion y es similar al de los compañeros pero con 48LEDS aunque para futuros igual hago mas montajes con más.



Visto esto, veis bien el montaje (lo siento si los símbolos no estan completos como las flechas de las LEDs pero si ..son de luz)? Se podría regular de alguna manera aunque sea igual encender ciertas filas es decir, en este caso al haber 3 grupos de 16LEDs pues apagar 1 o 2 para tener opcion a menos intensidad?

Gracias pos vuestra inestimable ayuda.
(Nota: Mi nivel? jeje lo siento pero no vuela muy alto)


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2009)

Hola.
Pon interruptures entre los LEDs y el más de la batería.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

Hey gente porque no usan el buscador? deben haber 30 temas IGUALES a este! que cosa!


----------



## karl (May 12, 2009)

usa un 556, el primer 555 interno como un astable con una frecuencia superior a los 24 hertz, este es nuestra base de tiempo, y el segundo 555 como un monoestable con un periodo de tiempo ajustable entre 0 segundos y tu  base de tiempo (p ej si trabajas a 100 hertz, tu base de tiempo es de 10 milisegundos =1seg/100ciclos=10 milisegundos/ciclo) la salida del monoestable, a un transistor de potencia adecuada, por ejemplo un TIP41 o un TIP42 (no recuerdo cual es el NPN), que conecte el lado negativo de tu circuito a la bateria, este es un dimmer electronico.
 espero que te sirva


----------



## Orius (May 12, 2009)

Lo siento fernandoae el tener que hacerte pasar por la lectura de temas que pueden haber sido ya contestados pero creo que tampoco hago daño con ello sabiendo que principalmente queria confirmacion de que un circuito que voy a montar esta bien (que es parecido al que se ha comentado en este hilo y por lo cual no he abierto uno nuevo que asi te evito el leerlo en uno nuevo) y de paso pues pregunte una duda.

En todo caso gracias a los demas.. lo miraré

Un saludo a todos...


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2009)

En realidad lo digo porque viendo temas que ya estàn creados hace tiempo por ahì resolvès tus dudas sin tener que esperar a que alguien te responda... no es de mala onda sino para que resuelvas tus dudas màs ràpido...

Lo que propone karl no es una buena alternativa en mi opiniòn... lo que tenès que buscar es un regulador pwm con el ic 555... en internet hay muchos dando vueltas y no son màs de 5 componentes...
Si necesitas una mano te lo explico en detalle, saludos.


----------

